# Ainda existem? Estação Meteorológica de Pedras Rubras ?



## JRL (11 Abr 2007 às 13:07)

Caríssimos,

Preciso de algumas informações que passo a referir:
- Ainda existe o *Sindicato dos Engenheiros Geógrafos*?
- Ainda existe a *Empresa Nacional de Estudos Técnicos*?
- Ainda existe a *Estação Meteorológica de Pedras Rubras*?
- Para qualquer dos três: no caso de existirem, sabem como os contactar?; no caso de não existirem, sabem como adquirir informações?

Muito obrigado,
João.


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: Ainda existem?*

Só te posso ajudar em relação a Pedras Rubras . Essa estação ainda existe , salvo erro no aeroporto agora Sá Carneiro . Para contactares , basta ligares para o aeroporto e pedires para ligar à Meteorologia - eu já o fiz .
Os resultados das observações estão publicados pelo IM nas "Normais Climatológicas" e no"Anuário Climatológico" . Podes comprar estas publicações directamente no IM , em Lisboa , ou pedir para te serem enviadas por Correio .


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: Ainda existem?*

Bem , estive a confirmar nas "Normais Climatológicas" e , na realidade , existem três estações climatológicas ainda em funcionamento , no Porto , a saber :

Porto/Pedras Rubras - no aeroporto , concelho da Maia , a funcionar desde Janeiro de 1949 .

Porto/S.Gens - na sede da Estação Agrária da II Região , Senhora da Hora , a funcionar desde Fevereiro de 1931 .

Porto/Serra do Pilar - a funcionar desde Dezembro de 1859 .


----------



## GranNevada (11 Abr 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: Ainda existem?*

Ah , os resultados das observações podes consultar nos "Anuários Climatológicos" e nas "Mormais Climatológicas" . Boa sorte .


----------



## JRL (12 Abr 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Ainda existem?*

Muito obrigado, GranNevada.

João.


----------

